# How do I install hubcap / wheel ornament 40342-AU511 on 2013 Maxima



## 74veteran (Sep 13, 2016)

Ordered part doesn't come with install instructions from Rock Auto.
Someone got install directions?

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Remove the wheel, knock out the center cap from the back side using an appropriate, blunt object, i.e. the wooden handle of a hammer. Put the new cap up to the hole in the center of the wheel from the front side and press it in using your hand.


----------

